# Suck It Southern Haters: Charleston, SC Best city in the World



## hjmick

As voted by readers of Travel & Leisure magazine... They also voted it Best City in the U.S., just FYI...

 I've lived here for four years now _(after more than 34 years in So Cal, 3 in New Mexico, and various other locals)_ and it's hard to argue. The food is great, the history is endless, the people wonderful...

If you ever pop in, drop a line, we can bend an elbow...


Travel + Leisure names Charleston, South Carolina, World's Best City


----------



## Kristian

No. it is --> --> New York. 

High criminal volym but many polices there in biggest in the U.S. Debate house tell me about New York's police system. It is 30,000 pieces in New York.


----------



## hjmick

Oh, and best islands in the world?

#7 - Maui
#8 - Hilton Head... THAT'S IN SOUTH CAROLINA!
#9 - Kauai



Not Long Island, not Manhattan... No, those are the only U.S. islands to make the list...


----------



## Alex.

Kristian said:


> No. it is --> --> New York.
> 
> High criminal volym but many polices there in biggest in the U.S. Debate house tell me about New York's police system. It is 30,000 pieces in New York.


No place like NYC You need to visit one day.


----------



## DGS49

Obviously, it depends on what you are looking for, and whether you are talking about LIVING someplace or VISITING someplace.

I personally prefer Savannah to Charleston, but I can's say anything bad about either one (except for the Summer heat - small price to pay).



Who are these "South Haters" you are referring to?


----------



## OldLady

I visited Charleston several years back and it is a beautiful city.  We stayed at the Double Tree in the Historic District and they were the most hospitable place I've ever stayed.   We didn't have a car, but there's a great bus system and there's the DASH Trolley and a few CARTA routes that are free (you have to wait a while to hop one though).  There are plenty of pedicabs if you want to feel guilty having someone pedal you around, and bus tours that will pick you up at your hotel's front door.   Being next door to the Central Market was great--I got totally addicted to those benne wafers and I wish I could have afforded one of those sweet grass baskets the people were weaving.  Some of them were works of art.

The weather was great--it was first of April and 70's low 80's (that's full summer weather for me).  There was a quick thunder boomer just about every afternoon, but it passed quickly.   I loved Magnolia Plantation.  The azaleas were still in bloom, and I fell in love with live oaks.  I could have stayed there all day.

It was my first visit to the South and I was afraid I would be shunned as a Yankee, but if they hated me, they hid it well.


----------



## Rooster

I was stationed in Charleston for five years. I lived in what was then a small town called Goose Creek.

Pretty sure I lived next door to the banjo player from "Deliverance".

Charleston is a nice place to visit, but it's a really bad place to put a New Yorker for five years...


----------



## hjmick

Rooster said:


> I was stationed in Charleston for five years. I lived in what was then a small town called Goose Creek.
> 
> Pretty sure I lived next door to the banjo player from "Deliverance".
> 
> Charleston is a nice place to visit, but it's a really bad place to put a New Yorker for five years...




Well, I moved out here after more than thirty years living in Southern California _(plus a three year layover in Albuquerque),_ and I love it.

Goose Creek has grown considerably since you were last here, I'm sure...

I think I've seen your banjo player...


----------



## Rooster

hjmick said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stationed in Charleston for five years. I lived in what was then a small town called Goose Creek.
> 
> Pretty sure I lived next door to the banjo player from "Deliverance".
> 
> Charleston is a nice place to visit, but it's a really bad place to put a New Yorker for five years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I moved out here after more than thirty years living in Southern California _(plus a three year layover in Albuquerque),_ and I love it.
> 
> Goose Creek has grown considerably since you were last here, I'm sure...
> 
> I think I've seen your banjo player...
Click to expand...


I was there last year, as a matter of fact. It _has _grown considerably since I was there ('85-'90). I was stationed in San Diego before that and after that. I really preferred San Diego...


----------



## hjmick

Rooster said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stationed in Charleston for five years. I lived in what was then a small town called Goose Creek.
> 
> Pretty sure I lived next door to the banjo player from "Deliverance".
> 
> Charleston is a nice place to visit, but it's a really bad place to put a New Yorker for five years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I moved out here after more than thirty years living in Southern California _(plus a three year layover in Albuquerque),_ and I love it.
> 
> Goose Creek has grown considerably since you were last here, I'm sure...
> 
> I think I've seen your banjo player...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was there last year, as a matter of fact. It _has _grown considerably since I was there ('85-'90). I was stationed in San Diego before that and after that. I really preferred San Diego...
Click to expand...



San Diego is fantastic, spent many a weekend there. I was up near Point Mugu. After 30+ years, I was ready to get out of California.

Though I do miss good Mexican food...


----------



## Rooster

hjmick said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stationed in Charleston for five years. I lived in what was then a small town called Goose Creek.
> 
> Pretty sure I lived next door to the banjo player from "Deliverance".
> 
> Charleston is a nice place to visit, but it's a really bad place to put a New Yorker for five years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I moved out here after more than thirty years living in Southern California _(plus a three year layover in Albuquerque),_ and I love it.
> 
> Goose Creek has grown considerably since you were last here, I'm sure...
> 
> I think I've seen your banjo player...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was there last year, as a matter of fact. It _has _grown considerably since I was there ('85-'90). I was stationed in San Diego before that and after that. I really preferred San Diego...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> San Diego is fantastic, spent many a weekend there. I was up near Point Mugu. After 30+ years, I was ready to get out of California.
> 
> Though I do miss good Mexican food...
Click to expand...


Man, don't get me started. It's tough to find decent Mexican food in St. Augustine. 

We used to go into Mexico, past Tijuana, and down into Puerto Nuevo, which is about 40 minutes south of the border. You could get a lobster lunch for 12 people, complete with margaritas, for under $150. Sadly, though, it got to the point where we stopped going across the border. It just became too dangerous.

Good Mexican take out all over San Diego...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Stayed in Greenville, SC for one year to take care of my adopted mother. She moved there after living in Chicago and Joliet most of her life and it was nice there.

As for Islands my favorite is the Big Island and enjoyed the weather, hiking and surfing without the Big tourist crowds and it was cheaper...


----------



## candycorn

If that was the case, I’d hate to see what they called the worst city.  Between the crooked cops, racial strife and extreme lack of culture, I wonder when they have time to vote.


----------



## hjmick

candycorn said:


> If that was the case, I’d hate to see what they called the worst city.  Between the crooked cops, racial strife and extreme lack of culture, I wonder when they have time to vote.




I don't know what city you're talking about, but it isn't Charleston...


----------



## Unkotare

There is no objective way to legitimately determine such a ranking of cities.


----------



## hjmick

Unkotare said:


> There is no objective way to legitimately determine such a ranking of cities.




Shoosh!


----------



## Unkotare

hjmick said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no objective way to legitimately determine such a ranking of cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoosh!
Click to expand...



Take it easy! I'm fond of the south. 


Southie is great!


----------



## candycorn

hjmick said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case, I’d hate to see what they called the worst city.  Between the crooked cops, racial strife and extreme lack of culture, I wonder when they have time to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what city you're talking about, but it isn't Charleston...
Click to expand...


Ever pick up a newspaper?



 

The police were kind enough to bring him Burger King….

North Charleston police officer demoted after sharing racially-charged video with Charleston Thug Life blog

Then of course there is this famous image of justice being served…



 

This is the city people are applauding?


----------



## hjmick

candycorn said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case, I’d hate to see what they called the worst city.  Between the crooked cops, racial strife and extreme lack of culture, I wonder when they have time to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what city you're talking about, but it isn't Charleston...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever pick up a newspaper?
> 
> View attachment 122841
> 
> The police were kind enough to bring him Burger King….
> 
> North Charleston police officer demoted after sharing racially-charged video with Charleston Thug Life blog
> 
> Then of course there is this famous image of justice being served…
> 
> View attachment 122842
> 
> This is the city people are applauding?
Click to expand...



Well let's see...

Dylan Roof wasn't from Charleston, he was from what we here call The Midlands... Up around Columbia... The Shelby police provided the little bastard with food, yes Burger King... a Whopper I believe... so they would not be accused of depriving the turd of his rights... You see, there are things called laws... The police have seen and dealt with the fallout of what's known as "post-arrest rights violation checklist" which details circumstances under which an individual could later claim their rights were violated, one of which is a withholding of food:



> A criminal suspect is entitled to humane treatment, no matter how heinous the alleged crime. If you were not treated humanely, for instance if you were deprived of food and water or if you were beaten either during police questioning or while in a holding cell, your rights may have been violated.



Again, did I mention it was the Shelby, North Carolina police department?

Furthermore, when the little shit committed his heinous crime, the city did not lose its shit like so many other communities... Ferguson...


North Charleston and Charleston is definitely not Charleston, not even close. Two different mayors, two different police forces. And again, the city of North Charleston, predominately Black, did not lose it's shit after the Walter Scott shooting.


So, in conclusion, I suggest you learn a little bit about what it is you're going to be talking about rather than simply regurgitate the pablum you are fed by your news sources...


----------



## rightwinger

hjmick said:


> As voted by readers of Travel & Leisure magazine... They also voted it Best City in the U.S., just FYI...
> 
> I've lived here for four years now _(after more than 34 years in So Cal, 3 in New Mexico, and various other locals)_ and it's hard to argue. The food is great, the history is endless, the people wonderful...
> 
> If you ever pop in, drop a line, we can bend an elbow...
> 
> 
> Travel + Leisure names Charleston, South Carolina, World's Best City


I was in Charleston last month.....charming city


----------



## hjmick

rightwinger said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> As voted by readers of Travel & Leisure magazine... They also voted it Best City in the U.S., just FYI...
> 
> I've lived here for four years now _(after more than 34 years in So Cal, 3 in New Mexico, and various other locals)_ and it's hard to argue. The food is great, the history is endless, the people wonderful...
> 
> If you ever pop in, drop a line, we can bend an elbow...
> 
> 
> Travel + Leisure names Charleston, South Carolina, World's Best City
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Charleston last month.....charming city
Click to expand...



Glad to hear you liked it...


Next time drop me a PM, I'm always happy to share a beverage with just about any board member, regardless of their politics.


----------



## rightwinger

hjmick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> As voted by readers of Travel & Leisure magazine... They also voted it Best City in the U.S., just FYI...
> 
> I've lived here for four years now _(after more than 34 years in So Cal, 3 in New Mexico, and various other locals)_ and it's hard to argue. The food is great, the history is endless, the people wonderful...
> 
> If you ever pop in, drop a line, we can bend an elbow...
> 
> 
> Travel + Leisure names Charleston, South Carolina, World's Best City
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Charleston last month.....charming city
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you liked it...
> 
> 
> Next time drop me a PM, I'm always happy to share a beverage with just about any board member, regardless of their politics.
Click to expand...


Ate oysters and shrimp at the bar in Hymans. Locals were very friendly and proud to brag about their city


----------



## hjmick

rightwinger said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> As voted by readers of Travel & Leisure magazine... They also voted it Best City in the U.S., just FYI...
> 
> I've lived here for four years now _(after more than 34 years in So Cal, 3 in New Mexico, and various other locals)_ and it's hard to argue. The food is great, the history is endless, the people wonderful...
> 
> If you ever pop in, drop a line, we can bend an elbow...
> 
> 
> Travel + Leisure names Charleston, South Carolina, World's Best City
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Charleston last month.....charming city
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you liked it...
> 
> 
> Next time drop me a PM, I'm always happy to share a beverage with just about any board member, regardless of their politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ate oysters and shrimp at the bar in Hymans. Locals were very friendly and proud to brag about their city
Click to expand...



Hyman's is a popular spot, unfortunate name but great hush puppies. I've been here almost five years now had have yet to meet anyone who wasn't friendly, I'm sure they're out there, but not at the places I frequent...


----------



## MeBelle

Unkotare said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no objective way to legitimately determine such a ranking of cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoosh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy! I'm fond of the south.
> 
> 
> Southie is great!
Click to expand...


You meant Boston


----------

